# skin infection on breast-UGH!!!



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

Hello, I'm new to you guys, usually at the goat or cattle board. Anyway, I have a painful lump on my breast, diagnosed by the ob/gyn as a skin infection (I took that to mean cellulitis or staph). He seriously hoped it wasn't antibiotic resistant (after he had washed his hands vigorously after touching me!!)

So I'm on Keflex for 10 days. Since I generall never take antibiotics, I am curious what natural things I ought to be doing while I'm taking the Keflex. I have a history of stomach troubles (IBS or some such).

I'm guessing yogurt or probiotics would be good but just curious if you have any other suggestions to keep me relatively healthy while I destroy the infection and all the good bacteria living in my gut.

Thanks for any ideas,

Harplade


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

No, ideas outside of the yogurt, but wanted to say I hope you get better from it quickly! Sounds nasty. 

Jennifer


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

Kefir if you can find it at the local Health food store has 30 times more good bacteria.
I would use tea tree oil on it also. Do a search it is good for all kinds of infections.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

There is a type of breast cancer that starts on the skin - makes it look like orange peel.I copied the part from MSN at the bottom of this page .Scroll down.









.


















Inflammatory breast cancer. This is a rare but aggressive type of breast cancer. The skin on your breast becomes red and swollen and may take on a thickened, pitted appearence like orange.

Go to MSN -look for the different types of breast cancer.Check it and then ask your ob/gyn.Hope it's not this. I just read this today.Hope it turns out to be nothing.Let us know.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm with Charliesbugs on this one, if it hasn't begun clearing up you need to be checked for Inflammatory Breast Cancer (IBC). Since IBC is a very fast growing cancer it needs to be treated quickly. Unfortunately I had a friend who died from this type of cancer, and her dr. also thought it was an infection at first.
Dawn


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

Also check out "inverted acne" before becoming too nervous  (acne inversia)

ETA http://dermatlas.med.jhmi.edu/derm/result.cfm?Diagnosis=63


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

I sure would take Vit C to tolerance level (i.e. diarhea).


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

Ever hear of buffered vit c that is more GI tolerant?


----------



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

thanks for the suggestions. After being on antibiotics for 4 days and no improvement, I went to a breast surgeon. Altho it did not have the characteristics of IBC (which is an inflamed area over a hard knot in the breast), she cut it open to remove the infection and felt like it was a sebaceous cyst that had been infected in December, went away and came back. She dug all the old cyst material out, sent it off to the lab and left me with a 1/2 inch hole in my breast. Couldn't sew it up b/c it has to heal from the inside to the out. Anyway, finished the second course of antibiotics, redness is gone, hole is slowly healing and I'm on the road to recovery. She said it could have occured from a bra underwire rubbing the same spot and causing this sweat gland irritation. I'm now wearing a sports bra-I call them "una bra" b/c it makes me look like I have one long breast from one side to the other-no cleavage!!

Thanks again.
Harplade


----------



## the mama (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm glad its getting better. Una boob is better than lopsided. I find those bras more comfortable. I'm old enough to sacrifice looks for comfort.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

harplade,
I am so happy for you! That you are on the road to recovery! When I read your first thread I was so worried for you. Thank God for the marverlous healing qualities he has put into our bodies.!! And the wisdom he makes available. 
For you I wish happy days ahead!!Patsy


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Harpblade;
Let us know how your healing is going. I'm glad it was nothing more serious. I've had a few 'injuries' from underwire bras, and my ob/gyn told me to quit using them and go for sports bras, which I find more comfortable and much cheaper.

Dawn


----------



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

all is pretty much healed. The secondary problem became a rash caused by the tape I had to keep on it to keep it covered. The rash itched like crazy-I looked like a monkey trying to scratch it!!!

I am grateful that it has healed and no further infections. The stories of MRSA on TV and in our post-Katrina community are scary. Evidently our hospitals on the northshore of Lake Ponchartrain are still so overloaded with the influx of people that they can't keep up with infections b/c they are continually using all the rooms, etc. No time to truly disinfect when there is money to be made!!! 

Thanks for your concerns and I'm sort of getting used to the sports bras-actually fairly comfortable.

Harplade


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

There are bras that are not underwires and not sports bras, would one of those work for you? I hate underwires, but usually manage to avoid the uni-boob look!


----------

